# Bhyveload and Illumos



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

As all of the Illumos distros switched to use FreeBSD's loader now, I tried to use bhyveload to load them. It turned out to be not simple as I think. Bhyveload not only unable to load them but also stuck. It's impossible to stop or poweroff the vm with vm-bhyve. Everytime the command `doas vm poweroff vmname` issued, it failed with the same error. The only way to escape is to reboot the FreeBSD host.


----------



## aragats (Aug 11, 2020)

gh_origin said:


> Everytime the command `doas vm poweroff vmname` issued, it failed with the same error.


Try using the proper command directly:`bhyvectl --destroy --vm=$VMNAME`
(Hint: if you don't know/remember a VM's name, look into /dev/vmm).


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 22, 2020)

aragats said:


> Try using the proper command directly:`bhyvectl --destroy --vm=$VMNAME`
> (Hint: if you don't know/remember a VM's name, look into /dev/vmm).


This command worked. But I can't start the VM using the `vm` command of vm-bhyve anymore. First it failed with the error the VM being locked. I deleted the console file and the .lock file under the VM's directory. Now it failed with duplicated session. The only solution is still to reboot the FreeBSD host.


----------

